# Eventing euros tv/online coverage



## teapot (26 August 2013)

According to H&H it's the following:

'Cross-country will be shown live on the BBC Sport website on the Saturday from 8.55am-4pm and on the red button replay from 6pm-1.05am.

On Sunday 1 September the showjumping and medal ceremony will be live on the BBC Sport website from10-11.30am, 12.25-2.15pm and 2.30-3pm. It will be on the red button replay from 9pm-00.05am and highlights will be shown on BBC Two from 4-6pm.'

I'm guessing the red button stuff is probably for only those with 'connected' tvs again which is annoying but at least all the xc is online by the looks of it :biggrin3:


----------



## PorkChop (26 August 2013)

I personally am very happy with that coverage - really looking forward to it!


----------



## Honey08 (26 August 2013)

I will be in the States that weekend, does anyone know of a website I can watch it via - will the BBC sport one have coverage again?  Or FEI TV?


----------



## teapot (26 August 2013)

Honey - original post says BBC online has it, and I believe FEI have it too at whatever the cost is


----------



## Thistle (26 August 2013)

All this is great IF you have an internet connection that can show live streaming!


----------



## georgiegirl (27 August 2013)

Just to clarify do you mean you can only watch it on the red button if you have one of these new Internet tvs? Or will you be able to watch it on normal sky/red button?


----------



## Honey08 (27 August 2013)

teapot said:



			Honey - original post says BBC online has it, and I believe FEI have it too at whatever the cost is 

Click to expand...

Oops, I was always one of those don't read the full question types!

I've watched on the FEI site from abroad in the past.  If you don't mind watching it half an hour later, they uploaded it for free anyway (at least they did for Kentucky..)


----------



## Thistle (27 August 2013)

georgiegirl said:



			Just to clarify do you mean you can only watch it on the red button if you have one of these new Internet tvs? Or will you be able to watch it on normal sky/red button?
		
Click to expand...

You couldn't watch the dressage on normal red button, just internet


----------



## Puppy (27 August 2013)

teapot said:



			I'm guessing the red button stuff is probably for only those with 'connected' tvs again which is annoying but at least all the xc is online by the looks of it :biggrin3:
		
Click to expand...

Which I'm supposed to have, as we are with virgin, but I still couldn't get it on the red button. It's very frustrating trying to watch showjumping on a laptop when it freezes during crucial rounds.


----------



## MandyMoo (27 August 2013)

teapot said:



			According to H&H it's the following:

'Cross-country will be shown live on the BBC Sport website on the Saturday from 8.55am-4pm and on the red button replay from 6pm-1.05am.

On Sunday 1 September the showjumping and medal ceremony will be live on the BBC Sport website from10-11.30am, 12.25-2.15pm and 2.30-3pm. It will be on the red button replay from 9pm-00.05am and highlights will be shown on BBC Two from 4-6pm.'

I'm guessing the red button stuff is probably for only those with 'connected' tvs again which is annoying but at least all the xc is online by the looks of it :biggrin3:
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant stuff teapot! Thanks :biggrin3: I shall be glued to my laptop then the majority of the weekend!!! :smile3: Unless I am asked to do extra work shifts....boooooo.


----------



## teapot (27 August 2013)

georgiegirl said:



			Just to clarify do you mean you can only watch it on the red button if you have one of these new Internet tvs? Or will you be able to watch it on normal sky/red button?
		
Click to expand...

I actually have no idea. I've got a normal digi tv with freeview and I couldn't watch any of red button coverage from last weekend... Not sure if it was working through Sky.



MandyMoo said:



			Brilliant stuff teapot! Thanks :biggrin3: I shall be glued to my laptop then the majority of the weekend!!! :smile3: Unless I am asked to do extra work shifts....boooooo.
		
Click to expand...

Arn't you ill this weekend MandyMoo?


----------



## MandyMoo (27 August 2013)

teapot said:



			Arn't you ill this weekend MandyMoo? 

Click to expand...

hehe don't tempt me!


----------



## Dunlin (28 August 2013)

Awesome, that's my Saturday sorted and then Burghley the following week, woohoo!


----------



## Puppy (28 August 2013)

Sounds like some tense moments happening at the trot up right now. Frenchman Lionel Guyon's horse was sent to the holding box, but passed on re-inspection. now Dag Albert's horse has been sent to the holding box.


----------



## Gamebird (28 August 2013)

I think the SJ and dressage was available on the red button EXCEPT if you only have Freeview, like me. Any 'paid for' box should be OK. I say 'should'...

The class system is alive and well in the BBC


----------



## rara007 (28 August 2013)

I guess there's no where online to watch the trot up? Just watched the driving pairs worlds trot up live from Slovakia (for free) !


----------



## Puppy (28 August 2013)

No, I'm just following it on twitter. Tom's horse has been sent to the holding box. All other Brits through.


----------



## dafthoss (28 August 2013)

Gamebird said:



			I think the SJ and dressage was available on the red button EXCEPT if you only have Freeview, like me. Any 'paid for' box should be OK. I say 'should'...

The class system is alive and well in the BBC 

Click to expand...

Nope we have sky that we pay for and still couldn't get it on red button. You need one of the new TV's that connect to the internet to watch it on TV.


----------



## MistletoeMegan (28 August 2013)

Tom McEwen and Diesel are eliminated at the first horse inspection. What a shame for them


----------



## Thistle (28 August 2013)

Gamebird said:



			I think the SJ and dressage was available on the red button EXCEPT if you only have Freeview, like me. Any 'paid for' box should be OK. I say 'should'...

The class system is alive and well in the BBC 

Click to expand...


No it wasn't. I have sky on 1 tv and Freesat on the other and couldn't get it. Was only available trough Virgin on snazzy interactive TV's


----------



## Gamebird (28 August 2013)

Thistle said:



			No it wasn't. I have sky on 1 tv and Freesat on the other and couldn't get it. Was only available trough Virgin on snazzy interactive TV's
		
Click to expand...

I apologise - I'm so prehistoric that I confused the interactive telly with Sky. I'm surprised I can even turn mine on some days...


----------



## teapot (28 August 2013)

Gamebird said:



			The class system is alive and well in the BBC 

Click to expand...

LOL! 

Just glad I've got internet that copes with streaming. The course looks quite twisty too...


----------



## teapot (30 August 2013)

Bumptity bump for those who haven't seen it as the xc's tomorrow.


----------



## vallin (30 August 2013)

XC Times are on here for those interested  http://www.rechenstelle.de/2013/malmo/live/leaderboard01.html


----------



## georgiegirl (30 August 2013)

prety poor you cant get it through sky on the red button- looks like i'll be watching it on the laptop then (if it can manage it that is!)


----------



## teapot (30 August 2013)

georgiegirl said:



prety poor you cant get it through sky on the red button- looks like i'll be watching it on the laptop then (if it can manage it that is!)
		
Click to expand...

Yup. Fingers crossed the online streaming works.


----------



## teapot (30 August 2013)

GB times (our time) 

Pippa - 9.45
Lucy - 11.05
Tina - 12.50
Izzy - 13.05
WFP - 14.26

:biggrin3:


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (31 August 2013)

Does anyone have a link to where we can can watch it live on the BBC website? Been looking for ages and can't find it. 

Ok..... Think I found it..... But they have called it show jumping???? 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/17151954


----------



## Kiribati_uk (31 August 2013)

Its not showing, click on link and nothing happens..........anyone got it working?


----------



## MyBoyChe (31 August 2013)

has anyone got anything yet? My screen says it should be starting at 0850 but nothing happening!!


----------



## stroppymare153 (31 August 2013)

That one just takes me back to the overview page for everything. Useless BBC!! has anyone found it yet? :-( mind you the boys have only justhad their brekkies so not in a position to watch it yet anyway!


----------



## Willow1306 (31 August 2013)

I can't get it to work either - huge let down.

That just changed: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/equestrian/22390020 no commentary yet but new screen at least...


----------



## dingle12 (31 August 2013)

Rink it will be on soon rowing has over ran x


----------



## Sleighfarer (31 August 2013)

Mine won't work - but the rowing won't work either. Just keeps taking back to the main page :-(


----------



## MyBoyChe (31 August 2013)

Working   Never have I been so happy to hear Mr T!!


----------



## Fanatical (31 August 2013)

It is working now...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/equestrian/22390020


----------



## kirstyfk (31 August 2013)

This is just flipping fantastic when you are sitting n the north of Scotland and the broadband can't cope with you watching it online!


----------



## lannerch (31 August 2013)

****** the time looks easy!


----------



## Dusty85 (31 August 2013)

I think Dirk made it look easy!

Austin o Connor has just had a run out and he's behind on time


----------



## lannerch (31 August 2013)

Lets hope so, and dirk was on a British bred horse


----------



## mil1212 (31 August 2013)

Dirk made it look very easy but I dont suppose that is what everyone else is going to do! Austins horse looked harder work!


----------



## Dusty85 (31 August 2013)

That Swedish girl and her horse stormed around!


----------



## Lyle (31 August 2013)

LOVED watching the Swedish girl and her horse Top Select, what an honest, cute little horse! Looked like he had it all under control


----------



## Thistle (31 August 2013)

Super horse but VERY lame when he pulled up. Hope he is OK


----------



## angelish (31 August 2013)

anyone got a running order ? please


----------



## Dusty85 (31 August 2013)

If you find the online score board (I haven't got the link but I think it's on this thread somewhere) they have their start times next to their names


----------



## angelish (31 August 2013)

thank you 
i will try again , i clicked that first but it wouldn't load the page  might be my laptop though


----------



## Millie-Rose (31 August 2013)

There is a link on the dressage thread to the dressage results which has xc times and numbers on we are an hour behind the times it says prob slightly more now as a couple of holds Lucy is next brit she's number 24


----------



## Dusty85 (31 August 2013)

From the BE FB page: Lucy 1105  Tina 12.50 Izzy 13.05 William 14.26
These time are GMT though


----------



## angelish (31 August 2013)

thanks so much  none of the links will work for me


----------



## Millie-Rose (31 August 2013)

Sorry meant we are an hour earlier. Lucys time is shown as 12.05 but it will be 11.05 on BBC website I think hope that makes more sense!


----------



## Puppy (31 August 2013)

http://www.rechenstelle.de/2013/malmo/live/leaderboard01.html


----------



## Millie-Rose (31 August 2013)

Such a shame for the dutch girl poor horse didn't want to turn away from home looked bushed bless her at least she completed though


----------



## lannerch (31 August 2013)

Oops no chance of team medals for gb! individual only


----------



## Dusty85 (31 August 2013)

Fall at one of the boats for Lucy and Simon porloe


----------



## Dusty85 (31 August 2013)

I know! We are now 8th!


----------



## teapot (31 August 2013)

First time in 20 years team GB won't be getting a team medal. Tina did get silver that year though...


----------



## Dusty85 (31 August 2013)

I know it's bad sportsmanship to wish bad things on others but I'm still aiming for a little improvement on 8th! But Germany can do no wrong it seems so I'm doubtful!


----------



## teapot (31 August 2013)

Start list in pdf form here: http://malmoeventing.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/startlist-saturday.pdf 

Times are Sweden so take an hour off :wink3:


----------



## longdog (31 August 2013)

Watching at work on my ipad


----------



## claracanter (31 August 2013)

anyone else just getting sound and no pics at the moment


----------



## snooples (31 August 2013)

not too impressed with the coverage, they are showing full rounds of some people then showing none of other people!! Surely showing bits of everyone would be best


----------



## MandyMoo (31 August 2013)

sorry for the numpty question...is the euros a 2* or 3* event?? someone enlighten me please!! :smile3:

realised I don't know, and being a non-eventer (I'm only a sj-er haha) I can't really tell by looking at the fences/the course technicality....all I know is it doesn't look as big or technical as Burghley so probably isn't a 4* !


----------



## snooples (31 August 2013)

Euros are 3*!


----------



## Dusty85 (31 August 2013)

I'm watching on FEI and I think the commentator said they are getting the pics through Swedish TV, so I guess they are showing a lot of the Swedish rider rounds?


----------



## teapot (31 August 2013)

Snackers is just a brilliant surname! 

Tina next :biggrin3:


----------



## teapot (31 August 2013)

*crosses everything* Come on Henry!


----------



## Dusty85 (31 August 2013)

I have a serious crush in miners frolic!


----------



## Dusty85 (31 August 2013)

Go Tina!!! 

I don't think my nerves could take any more! Right... Time for a wee break!!!


----------



## teapot (31 August 2013)

Got a great pic of him at London with his tongue out! 

Phew, thank god for that :biggrin3: Izzy Taylor soon


----------



## lannerch (31 August 2013)

At last a convincing performance from team GB .... awesome horse and well ridden Tina.


----------



## Dusty85 (31 August 2013)

Team Belarus finish on a score of over 2000! That's a cricket score and a half....


----------



## teapot (31 August 2013)

Gutted for Izzy Taylor  

Belarus won't finish as a team in terms of results as they didn't get three riders home.


----------



## lannerch (31 August 2013)

Bad luck and well done izzy great to see an up and coming young rider looking so convincing. Just what this country needs


----------



## 3Beasties (31 August 2013)

lannerch said:



			Bad luck and well done izzy great to see an up and coming young rider looking so convincing. Just what this country needs 

Click to expand...

This^^ I've not seen her ride before but was very impressed! Really lovely, talented rider. I look forward to seeing more of her in the future


----------



## Dusty85 (31 August 2013)

I'm sure the commentator just said the Belarus team's score... Although they're last so it doesn't make any difference team or not!


----------



## ArcticFox (31 August 2013)

Grrrr. Loose dogs!!!


----------



## vallin (31 August 2013)

This weather is grim!


----------



## j1ffy (31 August 2013)

Wow, Michael Jung's round looked awesome.


----------



## teapot (31 August 2013)

Easy peasy!


----------



## Dusty85 (31 August 2013)

God that man is unbeatable!! 

I'm also in love with his horse!


----------



## ArcticFox (31 August 2013)

When's fox Pitt on our time


----------



## teapot (31 August 2013)

Should be very soon as there's only a couple left to go - WFP, Vittoria P and poss one other?


----------



## ArcticFox (31 August 2013)

Cool


----------



## Dusty85 (31 August 2013)

What did everyone think of Joseph murphy's presentation at the wide table after he had the run out?! He hardly gave he horse enough time to see it... And almost at a trot... 
I see he's been eliminates anyway for jumping the incorrect course at that combination....


----------



## Thistle (31 August 2013)

Error of judgement in both ways, didn't look behind him to see part A and didn't really tell the horse what was required


----------



## ArcticFox (31 August 2013)

Ask a daft question -

When they are talking about the minute markers are they ones they have measured them selves or are there markers on the course that have been placed by the organisers? 

Just been watching to see if I can see anything but guessing they have just worked it out instead.


----------



## teapot (31 August 2013)

I think they might be on the course possibly? They certainly used to have them at Badminton... But could be totally wrong!

WFP must be next surely? 

ETS: thought so! *crosses fingers*


----------



## ArcticFox (31 August 2013)

WFP next out. Yay!


----------



## ArcticFox (31 August 2013)

I've missed the other GB riders. How have they all done?


----------



## Jesstickle (31 August 2013)

Bit random but is it my imagination or have a lot more people than usual been greasing legs. I thought people had pretty much given up on it but have seen a few today?


----------



## j1ffy (31 August 2013)

I'm in awe of WFP...what a round!  Chilli Morning looks fantastic, I think he may be my new favourite eventer


----------



## lannerch (31 August 2013)

Mr reliable .. Awesome


----------



## Dusty85 (31 August 2013)

Thank heavens for Tina and William


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (31 August 2013)

I am enjoying the last combo too can't believe we're 7th though!


----------



## ArcticFox (31 August 2013)

What did our GB team do? Missed it all


----------



## Dusty85 (31 August 2013)

ArcticFox said:



			I've missed the other GB riders. How have they all done?
		
Click to expand...

Pippa- Run out at the road of Blair fence and time pens, adding a total of 40 to her Dressage score (can't remember what that is)

Lucy- Fell at fence 8 (horse and rider fine)

izzy- Run out the the arrowhead skinny after the bush drop

Tina- clear inside the time 

WFP- Clear inside the time


----------



## ArcticFox (31 August 2013)

As long as everyone fine. 

Can't believe we are in 7th. Go Tina and WFP.


----------



## j1ffy (31 August 2013)

Sixth after William!  Still over 8 SJs behind France in bronze though


----------



## Dusty85 (31 August 2013)

j1ffy said:



			Sixth after William!  Still over 8 SJs behind France in bronze though 

Click to expand...

Yes I think it will be nothing short of a miracle if we get a team medal. We have finished on 167 (i think!) Germany 112 in Gold, sweden silver (not sure of score) France Bronze with 135. 

Jung is in a rather nice position- having one fence in hand! if he has two and WFP goes clear they will be on the exact same score...what happens then? revert to Dr Score? or fastest SJ round?


----------



## DorothyJ (31 August 2013)

WFP swapped to Chilli with the chance of an individual medal in mind; Lionheart would have been the safer team horse, but Chilli more likely to finish in the medals. Really hope he gets one. Looking promising


----------



## teapot (31 August 2013)

DorothyJ said:



			WFP swapped to Chilli with the chance of an individual medal in mind; Lionheart would have been the safer team horse, but Chilli more likely to finish in the medals. Really hope he gets one. Looking promising 

Click to expand...

Not quite sure where Tucker got that from because that's not the reason according to H&H http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news...ropean-eventing-championships-chilli-morning/


----------



## Jo_x (31 August 2013)

Dusty85 said:



			Yes I think it will be nothing short of a miracle if we get a team medal. We have finished on 167 (i think!) Germany 112 in Gold, sweden silver (not sure of score) France Bronze with 135. 

Jung is in a rather nice position- having one fence in hand! if he has two and WFP goes clear they will be on the exact same score...what happens then? revert to Dr Score? or fastest SJ round?
		
Click to expand...

I *think* it's whoevers closest to the optimum time XC - I believe that was the case for the grand slam anyway, it may be different here or I may be wrong. I cant remember Jung's time and the results site isnt working, but WFP was pretty damn close (and didnt hurry towards the finish either  )


----------



## Incitatus (31 August 2013)

Jung was 5 sec over, if I remember rightly. WFP inside the time, but not sure by how much.


----------



## DorothyJ (31 August 2013)

This wasn't part of the commentary. WFP doesn't have an individual medal and this was possibly not going to be the strongest team performance. 

H&H reported the 'official line'.


----------



## teapot (31 August 2013)

DorothyJ said:



			This wasn't part of the commentary. WFP doesn't have an individual medal and this was possibly not going to be the strongest team performance. 

H&H reported the 'official line'.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm seems a shame if they were already thinking negatively about the team. Doesn't exactly give off the best vibes. 

Hopefully it'll turn around again before WEG next year!


----------



## Incitatus (31 August 2013)

teapot said:



			Hmmm seems a shame if they were already thinking negatively about the team. Doesn't exactly give off the best vibes.

Hopefully it'll turn around again before WEG next year!
		
Click to expand...

Sport governing bodies need to be very pragmatic about these things. I used to work for one, and UK Sport are VERY focussed on results. If BE made a decision to increase their chances of coming back with some sort of medal they absolutely did the right thing, IMO. Sports which get results get funding, and sports who don't get cuts.


----------



## teapot (31 August 2013)

Incitatus said:



			Sport governing bodies need to be very pragmatic about these things. I used to work for one, and UK Sport are VERY focussed on results. If BE made a decision to increase their chances of coming back with some sort of medal they absolutely did the right thing, IMO. Sports which get results get funding, and sports who don't get cuts.
		
Click to expand...

I get that - it's the 'what's worth more' argument that I find interesting, team medal or individual medal? Surely winning a team medal means more money in the long run as more people are involved, or is that too black and white for a Saturday afternoon? 

Perhaps it's just a run of bad luck post London that means the team isn't as strong as it usually appears to be. Who knows?


----------



## bananaloaf (31 August 2013)

Just 3 years ago, GB were world champions and on a mega run of European golds... gutted that they're unlikely to get a team medal this year. I really did not expect that.

WFP does have an individual medal- silver with Tam at Blenheim euros IIRC? Really deserves a title though!

Michael Jung is just incredible, doesn't he dressage and SJ to Grand Prix level aswell? No wonder he gets such brilliant results, he's got all 3 phases covered!


----------



## oysterbay (31 August 2013)

DorothyJ said:



			This wasn't part of the commentary. WFP doesn't have an individual medal and this was possibly not going to be the strongest team performance. 

H&H reported the 'official line'.
		
Click to expand...

He doesn't have an individual gold.  He has silver from '97 (Cosmopolitan) and '05 (Tamarillo) and also a World silver from '10 (Cool Mountain).  No Olympic individual.

With a career like his, it might seem a bit of a gap!  Would be well deserved and an understandable aim.


----------



## teapot (31 August 2013)

WFP deserves an individual gold. Someone just needs to hobble a certain German rider tomorrow. That said he probably could still ride with his feet tied together, he's that good!


----------



## Incitatus (31 August 2013)

teapot said:



			I get that - it's the 'what's worth more' argument that I find interesting, team medal or individual medal? Surely winning a team medal means more money in the long run as more people are involved, or is that too black and white for a Saturday afternoon? 

Perhaps it's just a run of bad luck post London that means the team isn't as strong as it usually appears to be. Who knows?
		
Click to expand...

I'm guessing that BE don't see it as a straight choice and are playing the odds a bit. The main thing is to come home with something, and the priorities probably depend on what targets were set for Championship performances within the sport. 

Usually sports get a review at set intervals against targets agreed. Might be something like 1/2 silver medals at the Euros. Sports usually try to be as conservative with those targets as they can get away with, but with GB eventing's track record they will definitely be expected to bring back a medal.

Traditionally, GBR prioritised the team medal but the team medals at the Euros in eventing are so competitive now I can understand why BE might have thought an individual one was a surer bet this time round.

Hopefully Michael Jung decides to stay in bed tomorrow.


----------



## Dusty85 (31 August 2013)

teapot said:



			WFP deserves an individual gold. Someone just needs to hobble a certain German rider tomorrow. That said he probably could still ride with his feet tied together, he's that good!
		
Click to expand...

So... Who fancies jumping on a plane to Malmo?! Team HHO; objective: GB Gold!!


----------



## Jo_x (31 August 2013)

Well it isn't a straight choice between team and individual (talk about me stating the obvious haha) because obviously if WFP did well individually thats great for the team too.

I wouldnt like to see Jung stay at home tomorrow and I doubt WFP would either, I want WFP to beat him!


----------



## Incitatus (31 August 2013)

Jo_x said:



			Well it isn't a straight choice between team and individual (talk about me stating the obvious haha) because obviously if WFP did well individually thats great for the team too.

I wouldnt like to see Jung stay at home tomorrow and I doubt WFP would either, I want WFP to beat him! 

Click to expand...

Of course, but Lionheart is a more solidly reliable horse. Chilli Morning has more brilliance, but less reliability. Those decisions have often been made the other way round in selections to prioritise the team.

Will be crossing everything tomorrow!


----------



## Honey08 (31 August 2013)

Chill Morning has usually show jumped well though, hasn't he?  His blips have been XC.

Sitting in California gutted because BBC link won't play out here and FEI tv won't recognise my password - even when its reset!  Not destined to see Malmo.  Go straight off to Burghley when I get home.


----------



## vineyridge (31 August 2013)

Honey08 said:



			Chill Morning has usually show jumped well though, hasn't he?  His blips have been XC.

Sitting in California gutted because BBC link won't play out here and FEI tv won't recognise my password - even when its reset!  Not destined to see Malmo.  Go straight off to Burghley when I get home.
		
Click to expand...

Too late now, but there is a free VPN called Expat Shield that gives you a British IP anywhere in the world so you can watch restricted coverage.  Probably any free VPN would work just as well.

Does anyone else think it's rather odd that ALL the Swedes made it round the course double clear?  Well, Svennerstal had .4 time, but that's not much.  Isn't that statistically unlikely?


----------



## Jo_x (31 August 2013)

Incitatus said:



			Of course, but Lionheart is a more solidly reliable horse. Chilli Morning has more brilliance, but less reliability. Those decisions have often been made the other way round in selections to prioritise the team.

Will be crossing everything tomorrow!
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes, I agree! Luckily it seems to have paid off this time!




vineyridge said:



			Too late now, but there is a free VPN called Expat Shield that gives you a British IP anywhere in the world so you can watch restricted coverage.  Probably any free VPN would work just as well.

Does anyone else think it's rather odd that ALL the Swedes made it round the course double clear?  Well, Svennerstal had .4 time, but that's not much.  Isn't that statistically unlikely?
		
Click to expand...

Not really, the Brits did the same in the olympics? Other than WFPs time faults


----------



## Teaselmeg (31 August 2013)

If anyone wants to see it again,  I have just looked on the red button and they are showing the XC again. I don't have connective TV.


----------



## Honey08 (31 August 2013)

vineyridge said:



			Too late now, but there is a free VPN called Expat Shield that gives you a British IP anywhere in the world so you can watch restricted coverage.  Probably any free VPN would work just as well.

Does anyone else think it's rather odd that ALL the Swedes made it round the course double clear?  Well, Svennerstal had .4 time, but that's not much.  Isn't that statistically unlikely?
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, worth knowing for the future.


----------



## MandyMoo (31 August 2013)

snooples said:



			Euros are 3*!
		
Click to expand...

haha thanks! I figured it was, but thought I should check!


----------



## TheMule (31 August 2013)

vineyridge said:



			Does anyone else think it's rather odd that ALL the Swedes made it round the course double clear?  Well, Svennerstal had .4 time, but that's not much.  Isn't that statistically unlikely?
		
Click to expand...

Lol I'd love to hear what you think theyve done  to make this happen. Theyre avery strong team who have been on the verge of a medal winning erformance for a while now and it all came together on the day


----------



## oldvic (31 August 2013)

vineyridge said:



			Too late now, but there is a free VPN called Expat Shield that gives you a British IP anywhere in the world so you can watch restricted coverage.  Probably any free VPN would work just as well.

Does anyone else think it's rather odd that ALL the Swedes made it round the course double clear?  Well, Svennerstal had .4 time, but that's not much.  Isn't that statistically unlikely?
		
Click to expand...

Remember that they were close up behind the kiwis challenging for bronze in London. Malmo is a public park used a lot for dog walking, picnicing, etc. so the fences are all positioned/constructed in the last 2 weeks as it has to stay open. The stringing only goes up on Friday afternoon so the residents of Malmo are inconvenienced as little as possible. It is hard enough to walk the course without tripping over dogs, children and sunbathers let alone anything else!


----------



## vineyridge (31 August 2013)

TheMule said:



			Lol I'd love to hear what you think theyve done  to make this happen. Theyre avery strong team who have been on the verge of a medal winning erformance for a while now and it all came together on the day
		
Click to expand...

Definitely a strong team.  But they must have an amazing cross country coach. Their Individual riders also all went double clear.

Now for a conspiracy theory , if the XC map was posted a while back and there were course minute markers AND they knew where they would be placed, how to ride the course would be much easier to determine--and if they walked the park A LOT, and mapped the terrain in their heads ahead of time . . .  Familiarity makes everything much easier.

On the other hand, it appears that the entire German team also went double clear.


----------



## oldvic (1 September 2013)

vineyridge said:



			Definitely a strong team.  But they must have an amazing cross country coach. Their Individual riders also all went double clear.

Now for a conspiracy theory , if the XC map was posted a while back and there were course minute markers AND they knew where they would be placed, how to ride the course would be much easier to determine--and if they walked the park A LOT, and mapped the terrain in their heads ahead of time . . .  Familiarity makes everything much easier.

On the other hand, it appears that the entire German team also went double clear.


Click to expand...

Your conspiracy theory is blown out of the water by the fact that at least 4 of their 8 riders are based overseas - 2 in Germany and 2 in Britain. If the map had been published sufficiently in advance then the same opportunity would be available to all nations. I believe the Brits did something similar to this in Greenwich but it didn't make their performances any better than the other leading nations.
I personally think it is sad that a country produced a team, mixed with youth and experience, to perform to a very high level and it is clouded by thoughts of malpractice. For me, the Swedish team did their country proud and good on them. It can only help the sport in general and Scandinavia in particular.


----------



## teapot (1 September 2013)

oldvic said:



			Your conspiracy theory is blown out of the water by the fact that at least 4 of their 8 riders are based overseas - 2 in Germany and 2 in Britain. If the map had been published sufficiently in advance then the same opportunity would be available to all nations. I believe the Brits did something similar to this in Greenwich but it didn't make their performances any better than the other leading nations.
I personally think it is sad that a country produced a team, mixed with youth and experience, to perform to a very high level and it is clouded by thoughts of malpractice. For me, the Swedish team did their country proud and good on them. It can only help the sport in general and Scandinavia in particular.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree and it's actually quite refreshing to see another European team close to the Germans!


----------



## TarrSteps (1 September 2013)

oldvic said:



			Your conspiracy theory is blown out of the water by the fact that at least 4 of their 8 riders are based overseas - 2 in Germany and 2 in Britain. If the map had been published sufficiently in advance then the same opportunity would be available to all nations. I believe the Brits did something similar to this in Greenwich but it didn't make their performances any better than the other leading nations.
I personally think it is sad that a country produced a team, mixed with youth and experience, to perform to a very high level and it is clouded by thoughts of malpractice. For me, the Swedish team did their country proud and good on them. It can only help the sport in general and Scandinavia in particular.
		
Click to expand...

Hear, hear. The Swedes may not be the deepest team but they do have some very competitive people and we all know, if the teams are fairly even, it often just comes down to how the ball bounces on the day. The Swedes did a super job RIDING yesterday and deserve to be where they are.

If it is all about familiarity then how come anyone other than an American ever wins Rolex?


----------



## teapot (1 September 2013)

TarrSteps said:



			Hear, hear. The Swedes may not be the deepest team but they do have some very competitive people and we all know, if the teams are fairly even, it often just comes down to how the ball bounces on the day. The Swedes did a super job RIDING yesterday and deserve to be where they are.

If it is all about familiarity then how come anyone other than an American ever wins Rolex? 

Click to expand...

And the Brits haven't won Badminton in a while either.  Swedes thoroughly deserve their team silver!

Individual bronze for WFP and the team in 6th. Tina was 13th. Both she and WFP had the same fence down.


----------



## Dusty85 (1 September 2013)

Congrats to WFP and Tina. Just shows how experienced they are- I dont know how WFP kept his cool!


----------



## ann-jen (1 September 2013)

Will have to wait for the Bbc highlights program as wondering why the bbc had motoGP on bbc2 and the red button at the same time???


----------



## vineyridge (1 September 2013)

TarrSteps said:



			Hear, hear. The Swedes may not be the deepest team but they do have some very competitive people and we all know, if the teams are fairly even, it often just comes down to how the ball bounces on the day. The Swedes did a super job RIDING yesterday and deserve to be where they are.

If it is all about familiarity then how come anyone other than an American ever wins Rolex? 

Click to expand...

Home teams usually do well (except for Americans).  I've just been told that Malmo hosts a World Cup event every year.  Do many Brits compete in that?  I know the Swedes and Germans do.  Familiarity definitely helps (except for Americans who can't ride dressage competitively except for a very few.)

Now if there weren't the dressage coefficient . . .


----------



## oldvic (1 September 2013)

vineyridge said:



			Home teams usually do well (except for Americans).  I've just been told that Malmo hosts a World Cup event every year.  Do many Brits compete in that?  I know the Swedes and Germans do.  Familiarity definitely helps (except for Americans who can't ride dressage competitively except for a very few.)

Now if there weren't the dressage coefficient . . .
		
Click to expand...

Some Brits have been to Malmo in the past although it is not a competition that attracts many competitors so I wouldn't say many have been. If they really felt familiarity was that important then they could have sent riders over the last couple of years. It has not been a secret that the Europeans were going to be in Malmo.
Again your theory doesn't hold up - the French and the Italians also put up very polished performances without much prior knowledge of Malmo. They, along with the Swedes, have some very talented young riders who raised their game and should be applauded for it rather than trying to find feeble excuses as to why they beat us. Some of the French and Italian horses were even less suited to the twisty nature of the course than ours so that wasn't a factor either.

I'm not sure of the relevance of the dressage co-efficient - that didn't stop us winning a team medal.


----------



## TarrSteps (1 September 2013)

Ah, vr, I have to admire your dedication to the cause. 

Of course familiarity helps, as does not having to travel long distances, having a supportive crowd, and having the sort of financial and public support that usually goes with having a major sporting event - however niche - in ones own country, especially if that is rarely the case. I'm sure the Swedes are always keen to win but to win at home, that is a special kind of motivation. 

As to returning the sport to the good ol' days, I can't see it myself. Progress comes to us all, even people who do a sport that requires formal dress and a positively ancient form of transportation.


----------



## teapot (1 September 2013)

Be interested to see how Scotty designs the 2015 course though! :biggrin3:


----------

